# Found PFD, Numbers, Sunday 7/16



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

If you are missing a pfd from Numbers takeout on Sunday 7/16, contact me. I ended up with it at the end of the day. It was left in my friend's car, thought it was someone else's, I lived closer, yada, yada, yada.

Identify it and it's yours. Sorry for the delay in posting, but though we had it covered.

Laurie
LMaciag at yahoo dot com


----------

